# Saturday Night report



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

I got in the H2O at 9 and stuck 6 and was back on the trailer at 12. they seemed to be on the beach earlier in the night. The action slowed after about 10:30. Did anyone else try to go???


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go! I'd've thought they'd be hangin a little deeper with the moon we had. We're going very soon so should have a report coming up.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I went friday night and never got the skunk out of the boat.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I went Got in the water about 12 started to see fish about 5:00am got 6missed 7 or 8 the sun did't help us out.......


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats, I went last monday and tues- monday gigged 6 didn't see the first legal one till about 1 am . Tues gigged 2 by midnight and had to goLONG drive home weds. I had a big time we were down by panama city.


----------

